

The only unclaimed territory on the planet - mohamedattahri
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bir_Tawil

======
dmarlow
I think this may be the perfect time to kick start my own country. It can be
used to incubate and test ideas and policies. Perfect timing.

~~~
mohamedattahri
Last chance to play SimCity and Civilization in real life.

